# Changes to the Uber Partner Portal



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Recently my portal added to new pages: Partner Invoices and Trip Invoices. Now my pay statements are under a tab title Pay Statements. Does anyone know what these two new tabs are suppose to contain? So far they are empty on mine.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

go thru this forum, its been discussed a few times


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I did a search of the forum, but could not find any post that explains the Trip and Partner Invoice Tabs. I know that my pays statements used to be under Partner Invoices, but now those are under Pay Statements.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/anybody-noticed-the-new-dashboard.13616/#post-177789


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/dashboard-updated-with-rating-by-period-like-old-dashboard.13297/


----------

